# Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe



## Sescen (10. Februar 2014)

*Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Guten Abend zusammen, 

Ein absoluter Netzwerk-Neuling braucht Eure Hilfe  

Meine Frau und ich sind Anfang des Jahres in ein Miethaus gezogen, dass in allen Räumen ein Netzwerkkabel (cat7) liegen hat. Allerdings ist der Vermieter lediglich verpflichtet, eine einzige Dose einzurichten. 
Das hat der Techniker von der Telekom auch getan. Jetzt möchte ich aber in allen Räumen das Netzwerk auch nutzen. (Wir haben das Büro unter dem Dach, dort kommt das Wlan Signal trotz Repeater in der zweiten Etage mehr schlecht als recht an)

Ich möchte das Projekt jetzt selbst in die Hand nehmen. 

Meine Fragen: 

1.) Was brauche ich dafür, um im jeden Raum Internet aus der Dose zu haben? (Der Techniker der Telekom meinte, ich bräuchte unten an der Dose ein Patchpanel?) Gibt's da Empfehlungen?
2.) Welche Netzwerkdose kann ich für die Räume nehmen? (Brauch ich spezielle Dosen für Cat7?) 
3.) Ich habe bisher kein Werkzeug, um die Kabel überhaupt anzuschließen. Da ich es aber gerne lernen möchte, bräuchte ich da auch ein Anfängerset (Was könnt ihr Empfehlen?) 

Ich glaube, das sind bis jetzt die einzigen Fragen. Es werden sicherlich, wenn ich beginne, einige hinzukommen. 

Danke für Eure Bemühungen im voraus. 

Gruß, Stephan

P.S.: Ich hab ein paar Bilder angehangen, um es alles zu visualisieren


----------



## MaxRink (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Erstmal: für CAT7 brauchst du einen anderen Steckertyp, das funktioniert nicht mit RJ45. Damit Fällt das gesamte Netz auf CAT6 zurück.
Zum Rest: Tipps und Tricks bei der Netzwerkinstallation | Conrad


----------



## Sescen (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Hallo MaxRink, 

Der Link ist klasse. Danke! 

Ich denke wenn das Netz auf Cat6 läuft ist das für den üblichen Hausgebrauch völlig ausreichend, oder? 
Bis auf den Unterschied, dass Cat7 wohl etwas schneller überträgt, hab ich noch keinen Vorteil erkannt. Lieg ich falsch? 

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## xSunshin3x (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Richtig, Cat7 hat aufgrund seiner technischen Bauweise eine theoretisch höhere Übertragungsrate als Cat6, zusätzlich ist die Abschirmung gegen Störquellen noch leicht erhöht.
Da es aber wie bereits gesagt einen anderen Steckertyp als RJ45 erfordert, kann man das Thema Cat7 derzeit vernachlässigen. Der Vormieter hat hier nur für die nächsten Jahre vorgesorgt.
Cat6 ist für alle Haushalte und für die meisten Unternehmen derzeit noch mehr als ausreichend.

Folgendes fällt mir bei deinen Bildern auf:


Dein Modem (wahrscheinlich im Router integriert) steht nicht in der Nähe der TAE-Dose, sondern geht direkt in ein anderes Stockwerk.
Es sind noch keine Löcher für die Netzwerkdosen gebohrt.

Ich würde als allererstes das Modem in den Keller stellen, direkt neben die TAE-Dose.
Dann hast du 8 Netzwerkkabel, die in die Wohnung gehen.
Diese klemmst du im Keller an ein Patchpanel (hier auch auf Cat6 achten!).
Dein Modem/Router geht per LAN auf einen Gigabit-Switch, von diesem dann auf alle Anschlüsse des Patchpanels. Somit hättest du eine optimale sternförmige Verteilung im kompletten Haus.
Du hast dann an jeder Dose Zugang zum Internet.
Das WLan würde ich am Router ausschalten und mit AccessPoints in Büro/Wohnzimmer arbeiten, falls du WLan überhaupt brauchst.

Bei der Verkabelung musst du drauf achten, dass sämtliche Dosen/Anschlüsse nach einer Adernbelegung aufgelegt werden, also bitte nicht A- und B-Belegung vermischen.
In Deutschland wird i.d.R. nach A aufgelegt.


----------



## taitoGER (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall die E-DAT modular Bauweise empfehlen. Da ist das anklemmen nicht alt so kompliziert...

E-DAT modul: BTR E-DAT modul 88 CAT. 6 Werkzeuglos beschaltbar für: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Passendes leeres Patchpanel für die module: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001YT6DS4/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Dosen: BTR E-DAT modul UPk-Dose 8/88 Cat.6, r-ws, bestueckt: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Rahmen für die Dosen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00DH85BV0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Habe ich genau so im Einsatz und ist einwandfrei. Du solltest dich allerdings über Grundlegendes bei dem anklemmen informieren  da kann man sehr viel falsch machen. Außerdem ist bei dieser Konstellation von den E-DAT modulen der Vorteil, das anklemmen ist einfach und du brauchst eigentlich einfach nur einen guten Seitenschneider bis 9mm Durchmesser.

Zulegen solltest du dir auf jeden Fall das hier: Ligawo ® Netzwerk Werkzeug Set 4in1: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Der Netzwerktester bei dem letzten Link ist meiner Meinung nach absolute kauf-pflicht . Es passiert immer mal das du adern vertauscht. Und wenn das passiert, geht das große Gesuche los ^^. Allerdings hast du den nachteil, dass dieser Netzwerktester nicht prüfen kann, ob du evtl. die weißen adern vertauscht hast. Bei den weißen musst du allgemein verdammt gut aufpassen. Vielmehr kannst du aber damit deine Leitungen ordentlich beschriften um zu wissen, wo welche Leitung ankommt bzw. liegt.


----------



## Sescen (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Folgendes fällt mir bei deinen Bildern auf:
> 
> 
> Dein Modem (wahrscheinlich im Router integriert) steht nicht in der Nähe der TAE-Dose, sondern geht direkt in ein anderes Stockwerk.
> Es sind noch keine Löcher für die Netzwerkdosen gebohrt.



Das ist korrekt. Die Fritz-Box steht derzeit im Wohnzimmer, damit zumindest etwas W-Lan im Haus verbreitet wird. Soll aber dann, wie du schon gesagt hast, im Keller neben der TAE-Dose angebracht werden. 

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch: Wozu brauch ich denn den Gigabit-Switch? Kann die Fritzbox nicht direkt ins Patchpanel? 

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Damit du in allen Zimmern Internet/Netzwerkverbindung hast. Deine Fritzbox wird ja keine 10 LAN-Eingänge haben. Gigabit deswegen, falls dein Internetanschluss 100Mb/s+ beinhaltet und du in Zukunft evtl noch dein Netzwerk erweitern möchtest (z. b.  NAS etc)


----------



## Sescen (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Alles klar, verstanden. Hatte ein mittelgroßes Brett vor dem Kopf. 

Spricht etwas gegen diese Lösung als Patchpanel: DIGITUS Patch Panel Desktop 8Port Cat6 geschirmt s: Amazon.de: Elektronik ? 

oder gegen diese Dosen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0085MQRO8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A326X3AG3XUTK4 ?

Gruß, und danke für die wirklich vielen hilfreichen Tipps


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Das Patchpanel ist gut, das kannst du nehmen.
Dann würde ich aber modulare Dosen nehmen, die sind leichter zu montieren.
Dosen: InLine Car6a 2x RJ45 Unterputzdose weiss - Hardware, Notebooks
Werkzeug: InLine Auflegewerkzeug für LSA Leisten (MFLSA+) - Hardware,
Switch: D-Link DGS-108, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn die Fritzbox im Keller ist, dann kannst du dein WLAN per Access Point einrichten. Den Access Point dann per LAN anschließen.


----------



## Handlamp (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Nimm dir auf jeden Fall di Modularen Dosen sind um welten besser


----------



## Sescen (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Moin, 

ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nicht genau den Unterschied der "normalen" Dosen zu den Modularen Dosen ausgemacht habe. Sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen 

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Die haben ein Modul pro Kabel, die man hinerher in einen Rahmen reinmacht. Das Auflegen ist wesendlich einfacher, einfach Kabel abisolieren, durchstecken, auflegen, Überstand abschneiden und Modul zusammendrücken. Dann einfach das Modul in den Rahmen drücken.

Die Dosen, die ich geschrieben habe, sollte selbst ein Anfänger montieren können.


----------



## Sescen (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Nabend zusammen, 

Danke für die Info, TheBadFrag. 
Ich hab mir jetzt eine modulare und eine normale Dose bestellt. Ich schaue mir beide mal an und entscheide dann, welche ich verbauen werde. 

Patchpanel ist heute schon angekommen. Sieht alles recht verständlich aus, wie ich die Kabel aufzulegen habe. 

Frage: Letztlich entscheide ich mich jetzt für eine Auflege-Variante. Entweder A oder B, richtig? 
Falls ich mich für Variante A entscheide, muss ich dass auch durchgängig überall im Haus durchziehen, am Patchpanel, an jeder Netzwerkdose? 

Nächste Anfänger-Frage: Aus meine Wänden in den Räumen kommt lediglich 1 Kabel aus der Wand. Heißt das auch, dass ich bei den normalen "Doppel RJ45 Dosen" nur eine der beiden Anschlüsse auch auflegen kann? Die zweite ist unbrauchbar? Oder kann ich eine Art Brücke schlagen, dass beide zu verwenden sind? Ich hoffe, ihr wisst wie ich das meine. 

Nächste Kabel-Frage. Ich bräuchte dann im Keller 8 kurze Patchkabe, ca 0,5 Meter (Switch -> Patchpanel). Jetzt gibt's da auch allerhand verschiedene Kabel der Cat6. Welche muss oder sollte ich da auswählen? 

Daaaaaaanke für Eure Hilfe! 

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## xSunshin3x (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Genau, es wird immer nur eine Adernbelegung angewandt (im Grunde sind dort nur grün & orange vertauscht). Wenn man beide Standards im gleichen Kabel hat, können keine Daten übertragen werden.
Im Grunde muss die Belegung nur immer pro Kabel stimmen, also je an beiden Enden. Du könntest also z.B. das Kabel für das Erdgeschoss komplett nach A auflegen, das Kabel für das Dachgeschoss nach B auflegen.
Allerdings empfiehlt es sich, bei allen Kabeln im gesamten Haus auch bei einem Standard zu bleiben.

1 Kabel mit 8 Adern reicht für eine RJ45-Buchse mit Gigabit-Geschwindigkeit (1000Mbit/s).
Man hätte theoretisch noch die Möglichkeit, je 4 Adern eines Kabels auf beide Buchsen zu verteilen. Dadurch beschränkt sich die Geschwindigkeit auf 100Mbit statt 1000Mbit pro Buchse. Zudem sind noch einige Dinge beim Auflegen zu beachten. Für dich also in jeglicher Hinsicht nicht empfehlenswert.

1aTTack CAT6 SSTP doppelt geschirmt Netzwerk Patch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör für die Verkabelung auf den Switch


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*



Sescen schrieb:


> Frage: Letztlich entscheide ich mich jetzt für eine Auflege-Variante. Entweder A oder B, richtig?
> Falls ich mich für Variante A entscheide, muss ich dass auch durchgängig überall im Haus durchziehen, am Patchpanel, an jeder Netzwerkdose?
> 
> Nächste Anfänger-Frage: Aus meine Wänden in den Räumen kommt lediglich 1 Kabel aus der Wand. Heißt das auch, dass ich bei den normalen "Doppel RJ45 Dosen" nur eine der beiden Anschlüsse auch auflegen kann? Die zweite ist unbrauchbar? Oder kann ich eine Art Brücke schlagen, dass beide zu verwenden sind? Ich hoffe, ihr wisst wie ich das meine.
> ...


B. A ist Ammi-Standard. Eigendlich ist es egal aber man sollte es überall gleich machen. Ich finde B bei den modularen Dosen einfacher aufzulegen. Gibt nicht so viel Knoten.

Ja, da ist leider nur eine Dose belegbar. Außer du willst noch mit 100 mbit/s dahinkriechen.

Normale Cat 6 SSTP Patchkabel. Nicht vergessen 1 Kabel von Switch zu Fritzbox mitzubestellen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*



> Ja, da ist leider nur eine Dose belegbar. Außer du willst noch mit 100 mbit/s dahinkriechen.



Na ja...  eine Möglichkeit gibt es da schon...

Es gibt ja 1000BASE-CX das 1Gbit/s über zwei Aderpaare erlaubt- allerdings CAT7 (das ja vorhanden ist) voraussetzt.

Konnte sich aber nie durchsetzen.

Ist übrigens bis heute die praktisch einzige Anwendung bei der man CAT7 wirklich braucht. Die Anforderungen an das Kabel sind höher als bei 10GBASE-T. Einen Standard für 40- oder 100GBit/s über TP Kabel gibt es bis heute nicht und er ist auch nicht absehbar. Ich halte din Investition in CAT7 weil "zukunftssicher" daher auch für sinnlos zumal ein Tausch der Kabel ja wirklich nicht soo schwer ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt ja 1000BASE-CX das 1Gbit/s über zwei Aderpaare erlaubt- allerdings CAT7 (das ja vorhanden ist) voraussetzt.
> 
> Ist übrigens bis heute die praktisch einzige Anwendung bei der man CAT7 wirklich braucht. Die Anforderungen an das Kabel sind höher als bei 10GBASE-T. Einen Standard für 40- oder 100GBit/s über TP Kabel gibt es bis heute nicht und er ist auch nicht absehbar. Ich halte din Investition in CAT7 weil "zukunftssicher" daher auch für sinnlos zumal ein Tausch der Kabel ja wirklich nicht soo schwer ist.


 Gibts solche Netzwerkkarten überhaubt für Privatleute kaufbar?

Naja auf der Rolle kostet CAT7 nur minimal mehr. Und ich möchte das mal sehen, wie du 25 Jahre alte Kabel "mal eben" einfach austauschst. Die bekommt man um Ecken in Kabelkanälen nicht mehr rumgezogen. Da muss man alles aufmachen.


----------



## Superwip (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*



> Und ich möchte das mal sehen, wie du 25 Jahre alte Kabel "mal eben" einfach austauschst. Die bekommt man um Ecken in Kabelkanälen nicht mehr rumgezogen. Da muss man alles aufmachen.


 
 Einen Kabelkanal mit "Ecken" kann man in der Regel auch einfach aufmachen, eingemauerte Kabelschläuche und Kanäle sind meist großzügig genug bemessen um auch steife, alte Kabel herauszuziehen.

 Ich bezweifle das es jemals einen 40 oder 100GBit/s Standard auf CAT7 Basis geben wird. Wenn man irgendwann in sicherlich recht ferner Zukunft (man bedenke wie lange 1000BASE-T aktuell war/ist) mehr will als 10GBASE-T wird man so oder so kaum eine andere Wahl haben als LWL Kabel zu verlegen.

 Und selbst wenn noch was auf CAT7-Kupferbasis kommt muss man erst recht alles umbauen weil auch Stecker usw. dann natürlich CAT7 tauglich gemacht werden müssen. Wahrscheinlich wird dieser Standard dann auch nicht die selben Kabellängen ermöglichen was einen Tausch insbesondere langer, schwer tauschbarer Kabel nötig machen könnte.

 Wenn man heute irgendwelche Elektroinstallationen oder Telekommunikationsinstallationen durchführt sollte man sie zukunftssicher gestallten indem man dafür sorgt das man alle elektrischen Komponenten einschließlich der Kabel möglichst leicht austauschen kann und das auch noch Platz für das dazulegen weiterer Kabel ist, mit der Strategie fährt man sicher besser.

 Wenn man unbedingt wirklich zukunftssichere Kommunikationsleitungen verlegen will sollten das Monomoden Lichwellenleiterkabel sein allerdings sind diese nicht sehr "gegenwartssicher"...


----------



## Sescen (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Moin! 

Ich bin auf einem sehr guten Weg! Patchpanel ist angeklemmt, die ersten beiden Netzwerkdosen im Wohnzimmer und im Büro gesetzt und es läuft fantastisch! 

Ich hab allerdings noch 2 Fragen: 

1.) Frage zum Telefon: Wir haben zwei Telefon mit zwei Nummern, die beide vorher mit dem Stecker in der Fritz-Box steckten. Nun wollen wir aber nicht beide Telefon in den Keller stellen. 
Wir hätten gern das eine Telefon im Wohnzimmer und das andere oben im Büro. Wie kann ich das anschließen? Ich steh da irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. 

Hinweis: Ich hätte sogar noch eine zweite neue Fritzbox übrig. Meine Vorstellung: Könnte ich diese im Büro anschließen, als Station für eines der beiden Telefone nutzen, sie gleichzeitig als Gigabit-Switch und W-Lan Access-Point missbrauchen? 

2.) Welche Netzwerk- oder Telefondose bräuchte ich im Wohnzimmer, um das Telefon dort anzuklemmen? Ich hätte noch die Dose, die der Telekom-Techniker gesetzt hatte. Die habe ich jetzt aktuell demontiert, weil dort eine Netzwerkdose steckt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie die anzuklemmen ist

Danke Euch! 

Stephan


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Sind das ISDN oder Analoge Telefone? Über Netzwerkkabel kann man problemlos auch Telefone anklemmen. Einfach den Telefonstecker/Dose 1:1 anklemmen.

Die zweite Fritzbox kann man durchaus als Switch nehmen. Ob man die auch als Access Point nehmen kann, musst du gucken. Nicht alle kann man so umkonfigurieren.

Ob die als Station für die beiden Telefone hinter der anderen Box funktioniert, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Am besten einfach mal die Bedienungsanleitung welzen.


----------



## Sescen (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Moin, 

Das mit dem Router habe ich jetzt auch hinbekommen. Die Fritzbox ist jetzt Switch und Access-Point zugleich. 

Bleibt noch das Problem mit dem Telefon. Die Telefondose der Telekom sieht so anders aus, als die Netzwerkdosen die ich angeschlossen habe. Da sind keine Farben, nur Zahlen drauf ( 
Was meinst du denn genau, wenn du sagst, ich soll die Dose 1:1 anklemmen?

Grüße,


----------



## xSunshin3x (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Eigentlich kannst du im Wohnzimmer auch eine Netzwerkdose installieren und alle 8 Adern aufklemmen. Zwischen Fritzbox und Patchpanel kommt ein TAE-RJ45-Kabel. Dies sollte bereits im Lieferumfang der Fritzbox sein, ansonsten kann man die auch relativ günstig im Netz kaufen.

Nun bleibt die Frage, was für ein Telefon du hast und ob es eine Buchse (wenn ja, was für eine) oder einen festen Stecker hat (wenn ja, welchen)?


----------



## Sescen (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Moin, 

ich hab einfach Mal ein Foto vom Telefon gemacht. Ich hab zwei mal die Gleichen. 
Drauf zu sehen, welche Dose ich noch hab und der Anschluss. 

Gruß


----------



## xSunshin3x (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Wenn die Fritzbox, die derzeit als Switch/AP dient, auch DECT kann, dann könntest du dir das Verkabeln sparen und das Telefon darüber laufen lassen. Dann dient die Ladeschale nur noch zum Laden, nicht mehr als Sender. 

Wenn das nicht geht, würde ich trotzdem zur Netzwerkdose statt zur TAE-Dose raten (damit hat man es in Zukunft einfacher, falls das Telefon rausfliegt und man an der Dose evtl. Internet/Netzwerk braucht).
Im Grunde wird das Kabel mit dem schwarzen TAE-Stecker durch ein RJ12-RJ45-Telefonkabel ersetzt (RJ12 in die Ladeschale, RJ45 in die Wanddose), dann im Keller wie bereits gesagt RJ45-TAE-Kabel in das Patchpanel respektive in die Fritzbox.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Dein Telefon hat doch nen RJ11 Anschluss. Da kannst du ganz normal eine Netzwerkdose anklemmen. Dann nimmst du einen Adapter von RJ11 auf RJ45 und steckst das Telefon in die Netzwerkdose. Dann gehst du am Patchpanel wieder mit einem RJ45 zu RJ11 Adapter raus und steckst dann das RJ11 Kabel entweder direkt in die Fritzbox oder machst da noch deinen RJ11 auf TAE Adapter drauf.

Eleganter wäre natürlich die Lösung die DECT Telefone an der Fritzbox anzumelden, wenn die DECT unterstützt.


----------



## Sescen (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe diese Fritzbox im Keller: http://www.amazon.de/AVM-FRITZ-Rout...&qid=1392724272&sr=8-1&keywords=fritzbox+7390

Die beiden Telefone sind bereits an der Fritz-Box angemeldet. Aber muss ich dann die Ladestationen auch im Keller lassen, richtig? Das wäre das, was ich eigentlich vermeiden möchte. Aber ich könnte auch damit leben, wenn es so wäre. 

Grüße


----------



## xSunshin3x (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Nein. Die Ladestation bleibt oben.

Das Signal geht aus dem Telefonanschluss der Fritzbox raus auf das Patchpanel, hoch ins Wohnzimmer, dort von der Wanddose auf die Ladeschale.
Siehe dazu Post #24 & #25

Ich kann dir das gerne heute nachmittag nochmal ausführlich erläutern


----------



## Sescen (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Also: 

Der Adapter von der Fritzbox ins Patchpanel: http://www.amazon.de/TAE-F-Kabel-fü...=UTF8&qid=1392736137&sr=1-2&keywords=tae+rj45

Im Wohnzimmer eine Netzwerkdose, bsp: http://www.amazon.de/deleyCON-Netzw...=1392736361&sr=1-2&keywords=Netzwerkdose+cat6

In diese Dose folgender Adapter, der in die Ladestation kommt: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000WL8ZQS/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

Geht der Plan auf?


----------



## xSunshin3x (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Netzwerk Miethaus einrichten // Cat7 - Anfänger braucht Hilfe*

Richtig.
Wahl der Dose ist im Grunde egal. Kannst ja die nehmen die du vorher bestellt/verbaut hast


----------

